# ● Vampiric Executions ●



## Tegami (Apr 1, 2010)

​
I have been too scared to actually open up a shop >.> but I can't help it that I love playing in photoshop and try to make creations for people to like and wear.
So, I'm not the greatest person at making sets, I'm actually pretty bad but I'll try to do my best and make you happy with whatever you request.



Avatars
Signatures
Sets
Transparencies (depending on stock)
[*]FC banners





Every shop has this rule, please disable your signatures.
It's very important so as to help me make this shop organized for your liking and mine.
Provide HQ Stock, I seriously can't work with low quality.
Stock is preferably linked to the main source. No spoiler tags, only links. 
 Photobucket, deviantart, imageshack and tiny pic only.
Post counts doesn't matter. Don't worry.
No spamming, I am not a pro but I try.
Be patient please.
Credit the shop and rep whoever made you your request, so please do.


Vampiric Butterfly *Owner*
[*]Dei-senpai


----------



## Tegami (Apr 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Avatars_ 








*Spoiler*: _Signatures_ 










*Spoiler*: _ Transparencies_ 








** A very important note: I just want to thank -sensei for teaching me stuff about rounded corners and some other things <3

** Recommended shops:


----------



## Cyana♥ (Apr 1, 2010)

*Could I get an Avy with this??
Any effects and a rounded border. Can you make it transparent?
*


----------



## Tegami (Apr 1, 2010)

Yay <3 First customer.
Um, trans as a sig? I'll try.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 1, 2010)

lol..im going to use the sig soon vamp...

 this shop will be a hit soon


----------



## Tegami (Apr 1, 2010)

Aw, thanks <3


----------



## Cyana♥ (Apr 1, 2010)

Vampiric Butterfly said:


> Yay <3 First customer.
> Um, trans as a sig? I'll try.



*I meant just an Avatar trans. If you could do that.
But, by now you probably already started or finished 
Sorry I wasnt clear*


----------



## Tegami (Apr 1, 2010)

Trans-ed like this, sweetie?


----------



## Cyana♥ (Apr 1, 2010)

*Yes 
Thanks!! I love it pek
All I want is Avy so thats good.
Rep and credited. *


----------



## Tegami (Apr 1, 2010)

Glad you liked it honey-buns (//.^)


----------



## Tegami (Apr 1, 2010)

I know, I sent you a smaller size, I guess this one will work better <3


----------



## Cyana♥ (Apr 1, 2010)

*Thanks 
Ill delete that last post.*


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 1, 2010)

I'll be your second XD

1 sigs 

transparent effects colorization..

itmylife on it



*stock*


thanks


----------



## Tegami (Apr 1, 2010)

Wow, that's challenging. Will do my best <3


----------



## Tegami (Apr 1, 2010)

Sorry it took so long, sweet-buns. 
Hope you like it <3


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 1, 2010)

its fine thanks


----------



## Tegami (Apr 1, 2010)

Aw, it's no good, is it?

I'll try something else.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 1, 2010)

can u trans this same style colorization and effects itsmylife on it...?



if u cant then do this one....


----------



## Tegami (Apr 1, 2010)

Another version of the first one, and I'll do the rest if I can, now. <3


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 1, 2010)

i like that one  

hmm.....ok..


----------



## Tegami (Apr 1, 2010)

Glad you liked it <3 
Hope you like this one too.

I couldn't do the first one because the quality was low >.>


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 1, 2010)

i like it could u put itsmylife smaller..

and on the side...


----------



## Tegami (Apr 1, 2010)

Sure thing <3
I put there to cover the deviantart thingy.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 1, 2010)

Vampiric Butterfly said:


> Sure thing <3
> I put there to cover the deviantart thingy.



ohh so just put it smaller....not on the side....


----------



## Tegami (Apr 1, 2010)

Better now?


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 1, 2010)

yeah and i rep u......


----------



## Tegami (Apr 1, 2010)

What's important is that you like it. <3 
Thanks for requesting here, honey-buns. Come back again <3


----------



## Tegami (Apr 3, 2010)

Example:


----------



## Cyana♥ (Apr 3, 2010)

*Avatar please xD
Transparent.
Junior member.
Effects xD

*


----------



## Tegami (Apr 4, 2010)

Cyana-wuv-buns, I can't work with it >.< Too hard. 
Anything else? I'd wuv to do you something else.


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Apr 4, 2010)

Yes, I stalk your fabulous shop, Vampy.


*Spoiler*: _Cyana_ 








It looked too fun to do... 

Do you think I could work here, Vampy?


----------



## Tegami (Apr 4, 2010)

Alright <3 Though I'm not currently hiring, I can't say no to you <3 <3


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 4, 2010)

just a sig....make it hot and itsmylife on it also "my precious"


----------



## Tegami (Apr 4, 2010)

Yes ma'am. (//.^)


----------



## Cyana♥ (Apr 4, 2010)

Dei-Senpai said:


> Yes, I stalk your fabulous shop, Vampy.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Cyana_
> ...



*Thank you! pek


I have to spread rep some more before I give you more.


Its alright Vampy xD
Ill have something for you maybe later *


----------



## Tegami (Apr 4, 2010)

Aight, Cyana-wuv-buns <3
Hope this suits your liking,


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 4, 2010)

vamp can u make it bigger 

i love it just want it bigger


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 4, 2010)

if thats ok...


----------



## Tegami (Apr 4, 2010)

I'll see <3


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Apr 4, 2010)

NP, Cyana~ Glad you like it.

Gosh, I'm in such a pink mood .u.


----------



## Tegami (Apr 4, 2010)

That's the biggest. >.>
If I magnify it more, it's going to be all blurred and stuff. >.>


Dei-wuv-buns <3 Sig (//.^)


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 4, 2010)

thats good enough thanks


----------



## Tegami (Apr 4, 2010)

Great <3
You really like it?


----------



## Tegami (Apr 4, 2010)

** Going to go now <3**


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Apr 5, 2010)

Alright banner request
Size-900 x 300
Stock-
Colors-Going PM my forum to see the skin,its not open yet so dont want advertsie teh froum


----------



## Tegami (Apr 5, 2010)

Sure.
You want any texts?


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Apr 5, 2010)

crap lol
Text-Bumps Wonderland
A Clusterfuck of Shit


----------



## Tegami (Apr 5, 2010)

Aight, here are two versions, text-less. 
Pick one or tell me if you want another one:

*Spoiler*: _^Vegeta^Two^_


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Apr 5, 2010)

first one with teh text would be perfect


----------



## Tegami (Apr 5, 2010)

That's good to .. read?
Um, so the text goes (just to make sure)
Bumps Wonderland
A Clusterfuck of Shit 
Right?


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Apr 5, 2010)

yes please and when you done do you have msn we need to talk?


----------



## Tegami (Apr 5, 2010)

No >.> 
Do you need anything else?


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Apr 5, 2010)

fine i will m u a link to a private c-box
and no thtas all thx


----------



## Tegami (Apr 5, 2010)

There it is:


Hope you like it, come again. (//.^)


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Apr 5, 2010)

new one
Size-100x250
Stock-
Text-Bumps Wonderland
Too Hard Not To Let Out
Colours-Match the vb default skin


----------



## Tegami (Apr 5, 2010)

Sure thing, will be ready by tomorrow.
*Gotta go now <3*


----------



## Tegami (Apr 6, 2010)

There, two versions: 


>.> I don't know if it matches the color or not >.> I couldn't do it.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Apr 6, 2010)

Vampiric Butterfly said:


> There, two versions:
> 
> 
> >.> I don't know if it matches the color or not >.> I couldn't do it.



Shit wrong size 1000x250


----------



## Tegami (Apr 6, 2010)

>.> 
I'll do it again. (//.^)

Edit: Can't do it, the width is 600, I can't make it larger, it will turn out ugly.

Lurker sir, request please?


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Apr 6, 2010)

fine do 600 will edit our skin


----------



## Tegami (Apr 6, 2010)

Okie dokie.


----------



## Tegami (Apr 6, 2010)

Sorry this took forever, I had something to do.

How's this?


----------



## Rima (Apr 7, 2010)

Request: Avatars
Can I get two avatars of Sakura and Ino with  pic?

And one of these two _together_



I want rounded borders.


----------



## Tegami (Apr 7, 2010)

Sure thing, Rima <3 <3


----------



## Tegami (Apr 7, 2010)

Okie, hope you like them. (Sorry taking billion years to happen >.>)

*Spoiler*: _Rima-san<3_ 









Sweetie, if you don't like any, I can do it again, only tomorrow, 'cause I have to sleep.


----------



## Rima (Apr 7, 2010)

Vampiric Butterfly said:


> Okie, hope you like them. (Sorry taking billion years to happen >.>)
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Rima-san<3_
> 
> ...



I like the first one. :33

The other's I'm not so sure about. I didn't want any effects.


----------



## Tegami (Apr 7, 2010)

No effects at all? >.>


----------



## Rima (Apr 7, 2010)

Right.


----------



## Tegami (Apr 7, 2010)

No effects it is:

*Spoiler*: _Rima-san_


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Apr 7, 2010)

Pokenaruto-825px × 200px
Text-Bumps Wonderland
Pokemon and Naruto can FOOP!
Stock-
Skin to match-the one on our forums

Pika-chuu-900px × 300px 
Text-Bumps Wonderland
PIKA-FUCKING-CHUU
Stock-
Skin-Yellow one on our forum


----------



## Tegami (Apr 7, 2010)

Will be ready by tomorrow. (//.^)


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Apr 7, 2010)

we love you


----------



## Rima (Apr 7, 2010)

Vampiric Butterfly said:


> No effects it is:
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Rima-san_



Perfect.


----------



## Tegami (Apr 7, 2010)

Glad you liked it <3


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 10, 2010)

^turn off your sig dear


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 28, 2010)

this place should be close by now since the owner hasn't been on for a long time...


----------



## Naked (Aug 28, 2010)

Really? :/ Forget this then.


----------

